# Maximum security courthouse



## Frenko

Hello everybody,

How can I say "maximum security court" in Czech? 

In this youtube video you'll see the reinforced concrete courthouse where a famous mafia trial was held... just so you know exactly what I'm thinking of  

Thanks in advance,

f ​


----------



## winpoj

I don't think we have some special high security courthouses like that. If a dangerous criminal is tried, it would happen in a normal courtroom but with many policemen or wardens present.

Having said that, I'd translate it as "soudní budova s nejvyšší ostrahou".


----------



## ilocas2

"Přísně střežená soudní budova" or "přísně střežená budova soudu" sound also quite good.


----------



## Frenko

Thank you *winpoj* and *ilocas2*! Much appreciated 

f ​


----------

